
Everyday Vim – A Basic Vim Commands Cheat Sheet - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2016/04/19/vim-commands-cheat-sheet/?utm_source=hacker_news-ao&utm_campaign=vim-commands-cheat-sheet&utm_medium=referral
======
johncoltrane
hjkl are more or less under the fingers of touch-typists but not everyone is a
touch-typist. hjkl are not that useful anyway, no need to insist on those
keys.

The token/word distinction is wrong. What the author calls a "token" is a
"word" and what he calls a "word" is a "WORD". See :help word.

Ctrl+B and Ctrl+F are "PageUp and PageDown". Ctrl+U and Ctrl+D have no generic
equivalent. There's also Ctrl+Y and Ctrl+E for scrolling line-by-line.

Same comment about "token" for *#.

Maybe explaining what a "find command" is wold help the reader understand what
nN actually do.

Same comment about "token/word/WORD" for cwcW. (The mistake is repeated a lot
so I won't repeat myself.)

c is "change", not "correct".

The description of cwcW is wrong. They unintuitevely work like ce and cE:
change from the cursor to the end of the current word/WORD. See :help cw.

